# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Suche Mitfahrgelegenheit fr Morgen - Rostock

## xant05

Hi, 

ich suche nach einer Mglichkeit morgen (3.11) ans Wasser zu kommen. Wohin ist in erster Linie egal, Hauptsache Wasser. 

Fhrt jemand? oder hat jemand ne Idee? Evtl. bekomme ich noch ein Fahrzeug ber Carsharing, dann knnte ich noch jemanden mitnehmen...

----------

